# iPod, plus cher... sur Apple Store Education



## aurel99 (28 Octobre 2001)

eh oui, de 60FTTC.
Pourquoi?

c'est simple, acheter son iPod sur l'AppleStore Education, si l'on est etudiant ou prof,  c'est pour beneficier de pettes reductions comme on en a l'habitude sur les machines...

Et bien pas dans le cas de l'iPod, en effet Apple vous facture des frais de livraison, 60FTTC, alors que dans l'AppleStore nomal les frais de livraison sont gratuits.

Think Different, go on www.clust.com  (et demandez leur de negocier un prix sur iPod)


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Octobre 2001)

Dans le même esprit, il faut savoir que le Store Education américain propose 30$ de remise par rapport au prix "normal".


----------

